# Bot In Chat Room.



## FallenHero (Jan 8, 2007)

is there a way we can make it so this bot doesnt say something back to every little thing you say?


----------



## Bigbud (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree WTF is a BOT doing in there anyway? Theres no need for it to be there inless you like to talk to ya self and if you do you need HELP...!


----------



## MightyBuddha (Jan 8, 2007)

[Chronic-Bot] 7:23 pm: Hi there. I was just wanting to talk to MightyBuddha.
[MightyBuddha] 7:23 pm: smoke weed
[Chronic-Bot] 7:23 pm: In the context of smoke weed, I don't understand "I was just wanting to talk to MightyBuddha." Is that from 
MightyBuddha?
[MightyBuddha] 7:24 pm: do you smoke weed?
[Chronic-Bot] 7:24 pm: We test weed for medical purposes.
[MightyBuddha] 7:24 pm: what kind of medical purposes?
[Chronic-Bot] 7:24 pm: What kinds of medical purposes are there?
[MightyBuddha] 7:24 pm: I don't know, I smoke weed to relax.
[Chronic-Bot] 7:24 pm: That is interesting: MightyBuddha said MightyBuddha .
[MightyBuddha] 7:24 pm: really?
[Chronic-Bot] 7:25 pm: For real.
[MightyBuddha] 7:25 pm: so what do you do for a living?
[Chronic-Bot] 7:25 pm: Hmm. I answer whatever questions my botmaster teaches me.
[MightyBuddha] 7:25 pm: does the botmaster touch you in inappropriate places?
[Chronic-Bot] 7:25 pm: It does now the botmaster touch you in inappropriate places.
[MightyBuddha] 7:28 pm: do you smoke pole?
[Chronic-Bot] 7:28 pm: Yes I like to inhale occasionally.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 8, 2007)

the chatroom is not 100% yet the bot is in there for me to work out the bugs, you guys need to relax a bit... remember this site is free


----------



## Widow Maker (Jan 8, 2007)

rollitup said:


> the chatroom is not 100% yet the bot is in there for me to work out the bugs, you guys need to relax a bit... remember this site is free


Im gonna ban the bot. lol. Earlier when I joined the chat room the bot left. Now I just need to figure out how to get back to the link.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 8, 2007)

the bot leaves when there is 3 people in the room


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 8, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=flashchat


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 9, 2007)

I know it's free and i know its beta, i wasnt trying to bitch, sorry if i came off that way i was just wondering, hard to talk to someone when the bot is yelling at me


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 9, 2007)

you must have mad the bot mad russ0r


----------



## FallenHero (Jan 9, 2007)

only after he insulted my mommy


----------

